
Volvo's Polestar 1 is the car Tesla should be really worried about - villaaston1
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/volvo-polestar-1
======
mtgx
Stopped reading at "hybrid gasoline car."

Wake me up when these other "reputable car makers" can actually deliver a
great all-electric competitor to Tesla.

Until then, all of these cars are just the "iphone-killers" of the EV world
that will never live up to even half of their hype.

~~~
phillc73
If you had of continued reading, you would have been informed about the fully
electric Polestar 2, scheduled to arrive in 2019. An SUV Polestar 3 is a
little further in the future.

The thrust of the story is that established car manufacturers are a little
late with their electric offerings, but Tesla is not that far ahead and is
experiencing manufacturing issues. These established car makers already have
the manufacturing experience and can be expected to catch Tesla quite quickly.

